# James River Pier Opening



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Work has been killing me. Might be able to get out tonight. Glad to see all the fishing reports. If ya didnt know the james river pier seems like it might finally be opening soon. See ya there. Tight lines!

http://www.dailypress.com/news/newport-news/dp-nws-nn-notebook-0515-20150514-story.html


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I heard someone say it would be open on Sunday.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

About time!


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Sounds like there's a lot of work left to be done before it's actually finished. I wonder how the construction will affect fishing?


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Had to stop by the shipyard for work today. Stopped by the jrb fishing pier. The guy at the booth said it's done. Opening Saturday. $9 for adults and 6.50 for kids. Not sure he was part of the pier crew so take the info as you will. Looks very thin.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

OrangeCap said:


> Had to stop by the shipyard for work today. Stopped by the jrb fishing pier. The guy at the booth said it's done. Opening Saturday. $9 for adults and 6.50 for kids. Not sure he was part of the pier crew so take the info as you will. Looks very thin.
> 
> View attachment 15277


Thought I heard it was finished Friday. Its good that it will be open this weekend. The price did raise by a dollar, but definitely better than a lot of piers near the ocean front. It does look rather thin. Its always been a crowded pier so hopefully things won't get too congested.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

From the article: "The first 900-foot section of the new James River Fishing Pier will open May 22. The next 350 feet of the pier is expected to be finished in August to create a 1,250-foot pier. The city will then collect bids in the spring to extend the pier closer to its original length of 3,000 feet – one of the longest municipal piers in the country." 

By "done" are they saying that there won't be any more construction until August, or that there will be no more construction at all?


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

The first part of the pier is done and fishable while the rest will be completed by August is my understanding


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Cool, thanks. I probably spent more time on the old JRB than all the other piers I've fished combined.


----------

